
The Startup Game: What women want: Celebrity gossip - dawie
http://blogs.business2.com/startups/2007/06/thousands-of-ma.html
======
davidw
If we're going to generalize about what different large groups want, I suppose
we could look at traffic stats and probably say what men want: pictures of
naked women. Probably by orders of magnitude more than all YC startups put
together.

~~~
staunch
Your post really judges both women and men in a negative way. In my opinion
nothing about enjoying celebrity gossip or porn reflects badly on either
gender.

~~~
davidw
My point is only that "what women want" is an awfully broad brush stroke. My
wife doesn't want celebrity gossip. I suppose I should have simply said that.

~~~
staunch
I was referring to the way you tried to counter the generalization about women
with one you thought was "worse" about men. Your objection to generalizing
just seems a bit silly to me. How are we supposed to talk about the entire
female gender, one-by-one?

------
mynameishere
Oh, man. I thought women wanted high culture.

Have you ever really observed women (and sometimes men) talk about
celebrities. Women talk about Paris Hilton or whatever oddly-crrepy-looking
person is "of the moment" as if they were family members or close friends.

"Oh, can you believe that she would..." "And then she said..." "We saw here do
that are were _like_ , whatever..."

Etc. Funny how rarely people can recognize how they are being manipulated.
Even if typing crap into this blog (sorry, news aggregator) is a faux social
activity, at least there's a chance someone will read and respond to me.

